# ARS, Gag Grouper & A Lot More



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

As a Florida native who has been fishing our waters ever since the late forties I am very concerned about the state of our, or what was once our, fishery. I just returned from two very successful 39 hour trips on Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll. We easily limited out, two day limit, on American red snapper both trips. On Friday the Florida was sold out with 50 guest. That means we kept 200 American red snapper. Virtually every ledge, pot hole, wreck, and spring was stacked up with red snapper. 
Please join me as together we see, first hand, exactly what is out there. But first, where does 3/4 of the fed permitted for-hire head/charter boats stand on sector separation. It's sector separation that set up the 3/49 day ARS season.
Captain Dylan Hubbard:
"IF YOU CARE ABOUT OUR FISHERY, THIS IS A MUST READ from Hubbard’s Marina about the issues facing our federal fishery in the Gulf of Mexico… time to stand up for your rights:

Hubbard’s Marina DOES NOT and has NEVER SUPPORTED SECTOR SEPARATION so before you think that we are happy with 3 day season for recreational anglers and our 49 day season for red snapper first realize that we have vehemently opposed this idea since it was first ever discussed and begged the recreational anglers to get involved in fighting against Sector separation (amendment 40) when that didn't work we waiting till the sunset provision when it came up for a reinstatement and again we vehemently opposed it and urged recreational anglers to join us.

Despite our opposition and actually, a majority of fed permitted for-hire sectors opposition the amendment was pushed through. (More than 3/4 of for-hire sector opposed this still don't know how it was passed) However, Sector separation is now law, there’s nothing more we can do about it but we still have to unite." Captain Dylan Hubbard

If we, the American people, do not UNITE, and unite now, catch shares is next on NOAA's agenda. Under catch shares, better known as PAID FISHING, the American people will be forced to pay billions for the 'privilege' of catching our own fish. 

Now, through picture & video, let's take a look at what is really out there.

Personally I prefer the overnight, two day possession limit, trips. The 12 hour trips also can do very well. 6/4, Mr. Craig Permenter:



39 hour American red snapper & gag grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

And now the rest of the story. 

39 hour trip #1:





Getting off to an excellent start:















95 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, we were boarded by the FWC:



Every fish caught has been logged in and accounted for:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Let the fights continue:



















Mr. Mike Greenwood, and daughter Lindsay:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. John Martin, Florida Fisherman ll fishing coach, shows how it's done:



John leads by example:



Ed is as good as they come. If it swims, Ed can, and will, catch it:



Not to be left out:







Still going strong:



Back at the dock. The FWC biologist go to work:



Those BIG smiles on Lindsay and her dad's faces are for real:





Only one thing left:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

39 hour trip #2:



Larry just returned from Canada. He left 30 degree temperatures:



























One last gag. We are still almost 100 miles from home:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Back at the dock!
Many reasons for smiles:











In the money:

Red snapper, 17.9 pounds, grouper, 17.8, mangrove snapper, 7.7:



Catch the short, action packed-on the water-video of our trips:



http://youtu.be/-BBaeF8fz28

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Sweet Nice productive trips. What no food ??????? Ha Ha


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Food*

:whistling: Thanks! Had so many pictures I decided to leave food out. Probably a HUGE mistake. Will make up for it this coming weekend.
I did take these pictures:



Saturday night we had 'Yankee' pot roast. It was so good I completely forgot to take pictures. It had to really be something for me to do that. Next time!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad you capitalized on the short snapper season. I got to go out once and it was miserable. Always a great report.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

So nice of the FWC to waste valuable paid fishing time to check the catch when it could have been just as easy to check at the docks. Our government at work.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*More red snapper days for 2017*

:thumbup: 'Short snapper season'
Thanks! Sir, hopefully your next trip will be much better.
And yes! Looks like there could be a 'next trip' this year. Looks like the collective voices of the American people are being heard.

This just in:

FWC Commission to discuss changes to Gulf red snapper season during special meeting Friday June 9


The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) will have a special meeting at 2 p.m. EDT Friday, June 9, to discuss the Gulf red snapper season for private recreational anglers in state and federal waters. Recent discussion between the U.S. Department of Commerce and the Gulf states indicate that there may be a way to add a substantial number of additional red snapper fishing days in federal waters this summer of 2017.

'Checking the catch!'
The FWC knew we would be back 6 A.M. Sunday morning. Must cost we the tax payers a small fortune to send that boat & crew over 90 miles out to sea. 


The FWC biologist were waiting for us at the dock Sunday morning. They counted every fish.


----------



## Fish4jesus (Aug 2, 2016)

Been waiting on report, wanna bring my boy down one day for a trip.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*It will be an honor*

:thumbup: It will be an honor. Hopefully you will be able to make a Friday. I do only the Friday overnight trips. Would loved to feature you & your son in my report. 
Hope you are not...


Be sure to 'catch' the entire report, with video, under ARS, Gag Grouper & A Lot More


----------

